# Running Advice



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Guys :wave:

After a bit of advice from someone about how to move forward with training for an event. I will be taking part in the Hartland Hartbreaker I want to have a few structured runs a week to build up my running. I can run 3/4 times a week. I have only been running for four months and doing ok. And the weekend I can do a big chunk of off road with hills stuff. So in the week I am thinking shorter runs with ?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

"Running Advice".........................Simple....Don't



Sorry mate, had to be done:thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Ive been saying it over and over in my head WTF are you doing ?!?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

ATM, bugger nothing; have bought a new bike, just need to get out n get muddy!

More power to ya fella:thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

since ive started running, my riding has got much better. My average speed has increased and ive got a few KOM's ive been chasing. so more than happy to be running as its making my cycling better... huh who would have thought it :lol:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Intervals. Do runs of six miles and run intervals. Start running at a pace you are happy with get your self up to a steady pace then run as fast as you can for say two 
Lamp posts then back to steady pace, then flat out then steady pace. The idea is to get your heart rate etc used to speeding up and slowing down for the climbs etc. the six miles may be a bit far to start so try 2-3 miles first. You can get an app for the iPhone that will time it for you, I think it's called tabata training or similar. Just make sure that you give it everything for the sprints.


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Fartlec is also good for improving your running. Mixed with intervals, short runs (3-5k), longer runs and fartlec, you should improve quite quickly. Fartlec is all styles and types of running randomly applied, eg sideways, backwards, short bursts, speed walking - anything. It sounds strange, looks daft but oddly it does work. You can google training programs which will give you a more structured approach. There are loads of good apps too, which can even tell you how well you are progressing a and if you are likely to reach your target.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Causes heart attacks don't do it


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Intervals are definitely worth adding to your regime.
My running club does weekly intervals, tonight is one of them!

Below are some of the typres that I have done with them:

Perhaps 400 m sprints with 400 m recovery jogs, say 4 times to start.
Pyramids, 1 min, 90 sec recovery, 2m, 90, 3m, 90, 4m, and back down to 1 m.
200 m sprints with the same time recovery, so lets say you take 50 seconds to do 200, then 50 is recovery.
1km hard effort, with 1 minute recovery.


In terms of the number of repetitions, we tend to work on a total workout time which is normally 20-25 minutes. So the harder you work the more repetitions you get in.

Then cool down.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

This is the current plan for the next few months.

Plan

I'll post up the workouts so you can see how many laps/loops/circuits we did. First one tonight. So thats 1 km loop with 1 min rest. I managed 7 loops last time in 30 mins of workout.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Tonights session gives you the idea of what we did. It was a 32 minute session, which included a 2 minute recovery in the middle.

Loop de loops

The splits show the distance for each lap.
Splits


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for that. I have an idea of what to do now, so got to work on it. Ta everyone


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, bad news blown my knee. Doctor say I have sciatic nerve damage  And TBH im gutted, I was really enjoying it. Guess pushed myself to hard to quick and body wasnt ready


----------



## Will ST (May 27, 2007)

Bad news, but unfortunately an all to common thing with people new to running or going for a new challenge, trying to do to much to soon.

There are a lot of training plans out there or other peoples preconceived ideas of whats best to get fit. However without a good level of base fitness and strength the body is not going to adapt well to more advance training such as intervals etc. This at the beginning will generally involve a lot longer and slower runs.

Have you looked into seeing a good sports physio, they generally are more proactive in keeping you active then a lot of doctors, who will give the default answer of stop.

When you get back into things, and hopefully its sooner rather than later, also look into core stability exercises and leg strengthen exercises. A lot of runners think because you are running, your legs are getting all the strength training they need. Everyone can benefit from additional specific exercises to enhance they training.

Good luck and keep us all updated and don't let in de motivate you ! ! !



Lump said:


> Well, bad news blown my knee. Doctor say I have sciatic nerve damage  And TBH im gutted, I was really enjoying it. Guess pushed myself to hard to quick and body wasnt ready


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks will do


----------

